
Olli, a 3D printed, self-driving minibus, to hit the road in US - signa11
http://phys.org/news/2016-06-olli-3d-self-driving-minibus-road.html
======
nowprovision
What would be the raw printing costs for this in materials? What wouldn't be
printed, or what % would be printed? - Educated guesses welcome in the absence
of any released figures

